# Linksys stuff - ADSL & WiFi needed



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi folks

I normally answer these questions, not ask them... but here goes 

I'm having ADSL installed (new place) and getting rid of cable - so instead of powering a cable modem and a connected WiFi router, I'm going to go with a single product that will do everything.

I'm thinking about going with Linksys, primarily because I already have 1 Linksys product (WiFi gaming adaptor) and am going to get at least one more of those and (going forward) am OK to stick with their stuff...

However, I just looked on Ebuyer and found a bewildering number of devices, all of which look to be doing the same thing!!

What I need is:

1) some wired connectivity. 4 ports is enough
2) WiFi
3) ADSL modem built in
4) Firewall
5) G and B standards

(so pretty standard, really...)

So why so many products!!??? Which one shall I get?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Tim,

Most of them will do what you want... and more. Content filtering is being added to many DSL/wireless router as is WPA (mandatory now for WiFi certification) and WDS (so you can add more AP's wirelessly to your network).

The Netgear DG834G is still (IMHO) one of the best on the market.
I didn't think much of the LinkSys unit when I did some competition evaluation.
Of course, if you wanted to stay with 3Com there's the 3CRWE754G72-A


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KevinST said:


> Tim,
> 
> Most of them will do what you want... and more. Content filtering is being added to many DSL/wireless router as is WPA (mandatory now for WiFi certification) and WDS (so you can add more AP's wirelessly to your network).
> 
> ...


Ta Kev...

Maybe I'll look at the competition then - but was thinking sticking with the same manufacturer might be the way forward, and as I have to use Linksys for gaming adaptors (don't know anyone else who makes one?) ...

I've got a Belkin WiFi router as well as the 3Com one (!) - Belkin is in my flat, and seems to work fine, except once in a while it throws a "Net Nanny" type page at me, asking to sign up. Annoying!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

The Linksys WAG54G sounds like the device you're describing.
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products ... _uid=59951

It's not the one I use by the way, but guys at work use it and they swear by it. As Kevin says, most of them do everything you want, so it's a case of whether you want everything to match and look pretty


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I've just got one, Â£99 from comet including a network card (Â£59 in PC World) for a laptop


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> The Linksys WAG54G sounds like the device you're describing.


I have just set up one of these at home connecting my BT Adsl Broadband to a PC and several wireless laptops and ipaq.
Works extremely well and was easy to set up.
The cheapest place I could find on the net was the BT shop at Â£79.00 inc vat and free postage. It was delivered next day too.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> The Linksys WAG54G sounds like the device you're describing.
> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products ... _uid=59951
> 
> It's not the one I use by the way, but guys at work use it and they swear by it. As Kevin says, most of them do everything you want, so it's a case of whether you want everything to match and look pretty


ordered 

thanks all.

Bought an extra USB wifi adaptor too in case I can't site one of my desktops next to it (no more room for PCI cards in it!)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

good call


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

a simple question to you guy...

until I get broadband, can i use one of these devices and dial up?

i have a laptop with a wireless card

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

No because the wireless router doesn't have the capability to set up a modem and dial or set up a PPP connection over dial up.

As far as I know, the only option is a Bluetooth modem (Trust make one that is common on Ebay) and a Class 1 Bluetooth dongle with your PC. It's what I'm using at the moment (in my home away from home)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

paulb said:


> No because the wireless router doesn't have the capability to set up a modem and dial or set up a PPP connection over dial up.
> 
> As far as I know, the only option is a Bluetooth modem (Trust make one that is common on Ebay) and a Class 1 Bluetooth dongle with your PC. It's what I'm using at the moment (in my home away from home)


cheers paulb


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

KevinST said:


> The Netgear DG834G is still (IMHO) one of the best on the market.


Thats what I have along with the Linksys Wireless G - works a treat


----------

